# Audi TT RS Macadamia Brown.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/s...colors=BROWN&categories=SportsCar&tabNumber=1


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice color, but needs/requires a lighter shade of interior - saddle tan comes to mind.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Love the seats and major props to the Tiptronic (DSG)......but put some gas in it! It doesn't come with the other wheels or did you order it with those?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Love the seats and major props to the Tiptronic (DSG)......but put some gas in it! It doesn't come with the other wheels or did you order it with those?


 Not my car: http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/s...colors=BROWN&categories=SportsCar&tabNumber=1


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Not diggin' it.


----------



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

DrDomm said:


> Not diggin' it.


Me neither..... But I am diggin the Seats and drooling over the DSG..... Two of my favorite goodies Audi makes..... DSG and a 360hp 5Cylinder.....


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Not diggin' the color, or the 20" wheels. 20" is too big for this car, IMO. Love the wheel style, but not the size.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Here's an Apline Green Pearl. I actually thought about special ordering this color. I bet it looks pretty good in the sun. But I've never seen it in person.










































- Jeremy -


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Marty said:


> Not diggin' the color, or the 20" wheels. 20" is too big for this car, IMO. Love the wheel style, but not the size.


Those wheels have a nice design but they are way over done on cars these days....the regular RS wheels look better IMO.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Here's an Apline Green Pearl. I actually thought about special ordering this color. I bet it looks pretty good in the sun. But I've never seen it in person.
> - Jeremy -


Oh man, that probably looks awesome in person. I'd love to see one too...anyone...anyone?


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

True story on Macadamia Brown. Longtime salesman at local Porsche dealer orders up a mega-loaded Macadamia Brown Panamera S for a customer. Somehow slips it into the queue without raising any eyebrows of his management staff. Car comes in, customer says sheet that's ugly and refuses delivery (don't know whether they put a deposit down or not but Texas is a state where it wouldn't be binding anyway). Longtime salesman loses job as Panamera languishes on lot for a long time. It's not a color for everyone although I've seen a Cayman S in the color and it looked kind of attractive in a retro kind of way.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> Here's an Apline Green Pearl. I actually thought about special ordering this color. I bet it looks pretty good in the sun. But I've never seen it in person.
> 
> - Jeremy -


You made the right decision.


----------

